# 2011 F150 Ecoboost



## 08f150 (Dec 30, 2008)

Just test drove the 2011 F150 with the Ecoboost engine. Its nnnnnnice! I'm not a V6 guy but I noticed very little difference between it and my 5.4L V8. Of course they won't commit to a mileage prediction but they say it'll be higher than it is now. It's definitely a nice truck. Something to watch.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I drove one a couple of weeks ago and was totally blown away with the power. I beat the hell out of it for my 15 minute test drive and still got 15.6 MPG. This engine is going to change a few minds in the next few years. If you hadn't told me what was under the hood, I would have guessed the new 6.2


----------



## 08f150 (Dec 30, 2008)

The guy said any comments? I said yea I'll buy one tomorrow! And I think on an XLT it was only $1750 option....they might be onto something!


----------



## truckboy (Jul 8, 2010)

From what I read on ecoboosttalk.com/showthread.php?t=31 the 3.5L Ecoboost twin turbo engine is said to deliver a 25% increase in fuel economy in comparission to the v8 engine it replaces. The current 5.4L 3 valve (There is also a 5.4L 2 valve and 4.6L 2v both V8s) get a epa estimated 18 mpg. So a 25% increase would net 22.5 mpg.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

truckboy;1164081 said:


> From what I read on ecoboosttalk.com/showthread.php?t=31 the 3.5L Ecoboost twin turbo engine is said to deliver a 25% increase in fuel economy in comparission to the v8 engine it replaces. The current 5.4L 3 valve (There is also a 5.4L 2 valve and 4.6L 2v both V8s) get a epa estimated 18 mpg. So a 25% increase would net 22.5 mpg.


Actually, there hasn't been a 2 valve 5.4 liter engine since about 2003. There were two different 4.6 liter engines (2 valve and 3 valve) offered through 2010 though. Be that as it may, I agree that you'll see a mid-20's EPA Highway rating on the EcoBoost.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

All i can say is it is about time these auto manufacturers started getting back into turbo's and superchargers. This is old proven technology that gives great HP out of a much smaller engine and with good milage to boot.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I think it's going to be a great setup. Plenty of power when you need it and great milage. This will kill the need for a light duty diesel truck. With all the added emission crap it won't get better milage than the ecoboost will but it will cost 6-7 grand more.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I don't know about adding levels of complexity to these engines. I would be afraid down the road it's going to be costly in repairs and burned up turbo's. 
Maybe another Ford _got ya _$500 controller etc will raise it's ugly head. After the 6.0 PSD and the problems it's had.I wonder if Ford even cares to put out _Built Ford Tough _anymore?


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

F150 Eco-Boost engine now arriving at dealers. Local dealer has one already. List of $750 on sticker for Lariat supercrew 4x4.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

MickiRig1;1169288 said:


> I don't know about adding levels of complexity to these engines. I would be afraid down the road it's going to be costly in repairs and burned up turbo's.
> Maybe another Ford _got ya _$500 controller etc will raise it's ugly head. After the 6.0 PSD and the problems it's had.I wonder if Ford even cares to put out _Built Ford Tough _anymore?


While I agree that the early 6.0 liter Powerstrokes were an absolute disaster, I think Ford (and a few other folks) learned some very important lessons there. According to Ford's own internal numbers, their quality was at it's lowest level in 2005 - and has gone up ever since. Don't let past sins totally blind you.

And as for complexity, I don't think you're ever going to see a "simple" engine again for a whole bunch of reasons. Just look at the legal requirements for mileage and emissions and you'll see two very important reasons why complexity is going up. There's just no way to meet the government requirements without complex systems.


----------



## johndeerefarmer (Dec 29, 2010)

JK-Plow;1170611 said:


> F150 Eco-Boost engine now arriving at dealers. Local dealer has one already. List of $750 on sticker for Lariat supercrew 4x4.


They haven't even started production yet. Supposed to start Job 2 about January 7. If your dealer has one post a link or the VIN number or window sticker

Thanks


----------

